# Bought a goat



## fcnubian (Oct 23, 2007)

Introducing, RW MS Matchless Orchestra aka Orchestra aka Orchy.

She will be 3 years old this month. Of course she is a purebred ADGA registered Nubian. She is bred to Pruittville's L&N Dream Weaver, and due April 4th.

Background on the buck she's bred to:
The bucks sire, Legend, scored 90VEE. Legend's Dam, Huckleberry, scored 92EEEE and has National show placings. 3rd place 4yr old & 2nd place udder and 5th place 5&6yr old.

The bucks dam, Nantucket scored 92EEEE and also has national show placings. 3rd place senior yearling, 3rd place 4 yr old & 3rd udder, 2nd place 5&6yr old.

Nantucket's dam scored 90VEEE and has national show placings to. 8th place 3yr old and 4yr old. 3rd place produce of dam in 2006 and 2008.

I'm looking forward to seeing her kids.

Here are photos of her, no conformation photos...will have some of those this spring.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Congrats! She is very pretty!


----------



## deenak (Oct 10, 2007)

She is beautiful and she looks very sweet!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

What a pretty girl~~ Congrats!


----------



## fcnubian (Oct 23, 2007)

Thankyou  Orchy is a very sweet girl. :thumb: :greengrin:


----------



## Amos (Oct 2, 2008)

Congratulations! Looks like shes got some great lines in there!


----------



## fcnubian (Oct 23, 2007)

Thanks! :greengrin: I am looking forward to seeing her kids.  :thumb:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

She is so pretty.....congrats


----------



## goatiegurl*Oh (Nov 11, 2007)

Congrats!


----------



## fcnubian (Oct 23, 2007)

Thankyou :greengrin:


----------



## PiccoloGoat (Sep 10, 2008)

She's really pretty!
She will make beautiful kids :drool:


----------



## grandmajo (Oct 14, 2008)

Very nice nubian Amy, can't wait to see the kids!


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

She has a sweet face! Congratulations!!!


----------



## fcnubian (Oct 23, 2007)

Thankyou for all the nice comments! :thumb:


----------

